# sucessfully breeding brokens?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

At the end of the year and once I've got the shed sorted I want to take up brokens. I know I won't all ways have something good enough to show and have read the standard but does anyone have any tips on how to do it successfully. I've Hurd you need large numbers but I'm going to try it on a small scale and hoping that being realy fussy on who I keep back will help, as I don't have much space but would like to show in two sections so AOV is out as I've got the foxes and Siamese, tan is out as I don't like deep tan bellies, no satin as all the ones I had as pets where all ways weaker then there non satin litter mates, I do like creams but the size they can get currently pits me off with culling and I do realy like brokens, not keen on the other marked mice realy.
So thought it's worth a try.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

SarahC is by far the most skilled and successful broken breeder in recent NMC history; PM her


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok will do thanks sarah,


----------

